# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Lessons in DFW

## Patrick Bouldin

Hi y'all,

Looking for intermediate->advanced mandolin instructor in the Dallas Ft.Worth area.  Someone who plays mandolin as a primary instrument I think.

Just looking to take it to the next level.

Thanks.  Best email is pb@bouldin.org

----------


## tnbluegrasser

I lived in DFW area from 2004 to 2007.  I found a wonderful instructor in the Plano/Garland border area during that time.  The one, the only...Gerald Jones.  He is an excellent instructor and a great guy to know in DFW.  Here's a link to his site and contact info...

http://thegeraldjones.com/Instruction.php

Gerald hosts a monthly Slow Jam at Charley's Guitars on the West Side of Dallas.  You really should patronize this guitar store.  The owners, Clay and Shelia are simply wonderful and very suportive of folks like us.  Also, they always have some tasty Collings mandolins in stock.  Here's a link to Gerald's Slow Jam at their store.  

http://charleysguitar.com/EventsDeta...Num(Events)=22

Charley's Guitars Home Page url...

http://charleysguitar.com/index.php

Also, don't forget that the Argyle, TX Bluegrass Festival is coming up quick a the Cross Timbers church.  They have a great lineup this year!!!  

Somtimes I miss DFW as I found it was a budding area for BG.  But, I do not regret a moment, our decision to move to Knoxville, TN.  Take care and best of luck.

----------


## rekx

I second the motion to contact Gerald Jones.  There is a lot of bluegrass in the metroplex...you can find a jam almost any night of the week.  We also have the "Acoustic Music Camp" coming up.

----------


## John Flynn

tnbluegrasser beat me to it, but I was also going to say Gerald Jones. I only got to meet him once at a Charley's jam, but I was really impressed with what a great musician and low-key, great guy he is. He bills himself as primarily a banjo player, but at the jam I was at, he played a "naturally distressed" Gilchrist F5 and he sure knew what to do with it, but his playing was not showy, just really good. I would not hesitate to take lessons from him if I were in the DFW area.

----------


## Pete Martin

Another is Joey McKenzie in the Ft Worth area.

----------


## Hallmark498

What style?

----------


## LoneStarMandolin

Dennis Bailey is an excellent instructor.

www.banjozone.com

plays mandolin, banjo and guitar - all equally well.  most importantly, he can TEACH not just play.  

don't miss Peter Wernick's jam camp coming to DFW - www.drbanjo.com for more info.

----------


## Stanley Cox

Hey Pb, Loyd Hinch, with the Shady Grove Ramblers, who lives in Irving. If i knew enough about this 8 string "thingy" I would like to sit in with him. His contact is, stinkyh@wt.net

Stanley  :Coffee:

----------

